# No full page display on internet, How come?



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

Like I said in my first introduction post,I don't know much about computers let alone a Mac.My question is why is it when you pull up a web page on a mac it does not display it in the full viewing space of the monitor.Like my pc does. So why then would you need a big monitor?
Sorry for all the dumb questions. 
Oh ya...I asked the same question at West world and the guy said that's just the way it is on a mac. O.K. Still doesnt make much sense to me.

Thanks again


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Sitting Bull said:


> Like I said in my first introduction post,I don't know much about computers let alone a Mac.My question is why is it when you pull up a web page on a mac it does not display it in the full viewing space of the monitor.Like my pc does. So why then would you need a big monitor?
> Sorry for all the dumb questions.
> Oh ya...I asked the same question at West world and the guy said that's just the way it is on a mac. O.K. Still doesnt make much sense to me.
> 
> Thanks again


Because on the Mac, you work within a window, so you can easily access other windows and menus, the dock, etc. They also have an invention called scroll bars, which allow you to view more of the web page than can fit on the screen at once.  

Seriously though, if you really can't stand browsing the web in a window, just install this.


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2007)

You can just drag the window to fit the screen....


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

No what he wants is full screen internet browsing like Internet Explorer. This is pretty handy/useful for certain sites. Simply maximizing the window to fit the screen would be like using Command-3 to fill the window of a Quicktime movie to fill the screen, do you watch movies that way? No... you'd go full screen...


----------



## Black (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh i see, well i mean how can the little info bar at the top bother somebody that much while viewing a browsing window in almost full screen?


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

Some browsers have the option to view full screen (Opera is the last one I can think of) although I think there are options for "Kiosk Mode" for Safari (and related WebKit browsers) as well as Firefox (it had it in v1.x). Not sure about others, although it is a listed feature of iCab.


----------



## r1dgeline (Jan 15, 2008)

I am also new to mac and have wondered the same thing. So to get full screen on Safari you would need another installed app? Or go to a different browser? I don't mind the "true to size" window but some pages need a full screen or be able to maximize the 20"


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

There was a free download called Megazoom that let you go full screen. However, I'm not sure its Leopard compatible.


----------



## Sitting Bull (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks guy's.
Just noticing the differences between the two so I figured I'd ask.
thanks for the help.

Guy


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

To make Safari full screen:


```
javascript:self.moveTo(0,0);self.resizeTo(screen.availWidth,screen.availHeight);
```
Copy and paste into your address bar. Bookmark. Done.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

guytoronto said:


> To make Safari full screen:
> 
> javascript:self.moveTo(0,0);self.resizeTo(screen.availWidth,screen.availHeight);
> 
> Copy and paste into your address bar. Bookmark. Done.


Great tip! Thanks for posting it.

Seems to be a space in "availWidth" that is breaking the javascript. I had to manually remove it to get it to work.

Here is the corrected javascript bookmark:


```
javascript:self.moveTo(0,0);self.resizeTo(screen.availWidth,screen.availHeight);
```
Always a good idea to wrap stuff like this between CODE bbcode tags to make sure it isn't modified by the board rendering engine when posting.


----------

